# Best Wood I.D. Photo Site I know of



## arbadacarba (Feb 12, 2009)

Since everyone here has access to large quantities of waste wood I thought this website would be of interest -

www.hobbithouseinc.com 

I found it by accident a few years back and use it all the time to match woods for one off projects. Hopefully some of that waste wood will become some great new additions to the woodworkers world!


----------



## polexie (Feb 12, 2009)

Very interesting site,thanks!

Lex


----------

